# need Franchi I-12 parts



## dsl_pwrd_ford (Nov 2, 2008)

lost a bolt handle in the field a week ago. i can't find it locally and benilli is giving me the run around, plus the number their recording gave me for parts shop, is busy and has been for days.

any ideas please


----------



## wuttheflock (Jul 2, 2009)

Try midwestgunworks.com They have alot of parts for most brands, great customer service too !!


----------

